# Scat Lounge



## Craig J (Oct 11, 2009)

I thought this was pretty cool. Just wanted to see what you think.

Craig


----------



## robdavis305 (Oct 11, 2009)

I like it, its a cool pic but dont think I would like to hang around at nite. Looks like a bad part of town.


----------



## ImgPro (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of alley shots, but this one is well done considering the subject. A musician entering or exiting would have improved the interest, but such is not always available. Also, if I were you I'd return for a night shot of this same location. The alley lights and the neon sign should look great in the dark. Just a thought.

Craig


----------



## Craig J (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

Rob, it is located in an alley off of Sundance Square, and is a safe part of the city. Even has private security.

Craig


----------



## Moonb007 (Oct 13, 2009)

Sundance square is one of the safest spots in the US...thank you Bass Bros.  Its not a bad shot, but it does not wow me either.


----------

